# Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

*Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*

Hallo, 

hie meine Situation also gedacht:

Ich habe eine DVD mit Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit vor mir liegen, sowie einen den A-DATA N005 mit 32GB.

Ich möchte ein Image von dem Windows 7 der DVD machen und dieses Image auf den USB-Stick machen. Von diesem soll Windows 7 bootfähig installierbar sein. Ich habe auch schon die Stand-Alone-version des 64Bit-ServicePack1 heruntergeladen. Kann ich das möglicherweise in das Image einbinden oder so ähnliches oder gibt es eine passende Idee ??

Nebenbei sollen auf dem USB-Stick aber auch noch andere Dateien, wie Treiber, Programme, Musik und Bilder drauf sein. Das soll sich nicht in die Quere kommen.

Im Internet habe ich schon viele Anleitungen, Tools und sonstiges gefunden, aber nichts, was genau meine Situation beschreibt und eine halbwegs einfache Lösung bietet. Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt, indem ich euch hier meine Ausgangslage und meinen Plan genau geschildert habe. 

Vielen Dank und freundlich Grüße von -MIRROR-


----------



## Aradisa (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*

Hier findest du die Antwort: Klick
Weiter unten im Artikel sind die Links die dich interessieren.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

Ob DVD oder USB-Stick ist egal oder ? 

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Sent from my iPhone using PCGHExtreme


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*

Das sollte egal sein.


----------



## mae1cum77 (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*

Hab´s schon probiert. Dauert zwischen 30 und 45 Minuten.


----------



## -MIRROR- (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*

Du hast es nach dieser Anleitung probiert ?

Ich werd auch mal die Zeit messen. ^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*

*Anleitung von PCGH:* Windows 7 SP1: In 22 einfachen Schritten zur schnellen Vollinstallation vom USB-Stick


----------



## boxleitnerb (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*

Ich schließe mich mal an. Ich möchte fast dasselbe haben, nur möchte ich auch Updates integriert haben und alles auf Englisch. RT Lite Seven frisst leider nur .msu Updates, und wo man die komfortabel herbekommt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*

Wenn du das Service Pack 1nimmst, macht es dir das ganze SP1 rein. Da sind auch alle updates drin. Englisches Sprachpaket kannst du als optionales Update herunterladen umstellen .


----------



## boxleitnerb (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*

Sind wirklich alle bisherigen erschienenen Updates im Service Pack erhalten? Oder nur Sicherheitsupdates, kritische usw.?


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*

Sämtliche Updates und auch nicht erschiene Updates. Lies dir doch mal die PCGH-Artikel auf PCGH.de durch zum SP1


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Sämtliche Updates und auch nicht erschiene Updates. Lies dir doch mal die PCGH-Artikel auf PCGH.de durch zum SP1


 
Hab es mir nach der PCGH Anleitung das Winseven mit integriertem SP1 auf den USB Stick gemacht und davon Booten lassen hat super geklappt jetzt kann die Tage neu installiert werden! 

@Redaktion/Alle

Hab ihr auch eine Anleitung wie ich die Installation Automatisieren kann!? Also Lizenzschlüssel und alle Einstellung was man werten der Installation machen muss, auch mit auf den USB Stick einbinde?

Grüße

Chris


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*

Danke für das Feedback. Ich werde es morgen nämlich ausprobieren. Kannst du mir den Link zur richtigen Version des rt seven lite schicken ? Ich habe WIndows 7 Ultimate 64Bit SP1.

Nein, von sowas hab ich noch nichts gehört, das zu automatisieren. ^^


----------



## CrashStyle (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*



-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback. Ich werde es morgen nämlich ausprobieren. Kannst du mir den Link zur richtigen Version des rt seven lite schicken ? Ich habe WIndows 7 Ultimate 64Bit SP1.
> 
> Nein, von sowas hab ich noch nichts gehört, das zu automatisieren. ^^


 
Den findes du im Thema wo die anderen Downlads Links stehen.

RT Seven Lite - Downloads


----------



## enozone (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Hab es mir nach der PCGH Anleitung das Winseven mit integriertem SP1 auf den USB Stick gemacht und davon Booten lassen hat super geklappt jetzt kann die Tage neu installiert werden!
> 
> @Redaktion
> 
> ...


 
für solche Sachen würd ich eher vLite nehmen... vLite - Windows Vista configuration tool nach meinem Kenntnisstand sollte dies auch für Win7 klappen...
aber probiert habe ich es nich...kenne es nur von nLite für WinXP und dort hats immer problemslos geklappt 

gReetz eNo


----------



## -MIRROR- (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*

Egal, ich nehme einfach den Download-Link, der ganz unten da steht. Es wird einem ja nirgendwo diesbezüglich richtig geholfen, der wird schon der Richtige sein. ^^


----------



## -MIRROR- (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*

Ich habe ein Problem:

Ich habe es nach der Anleitung von PCGH gemacht. Ich habe es mit einer  Version von Windows 7 Ultimate x64 gemacht, die die 1. Version ist und somit keine Updates beinhaltet.

Wenn der lange Integrationsvorgang des SP1 läuft kommt irgendwann die Fehlermeldung: "Service pack not integrated succesfully"

Was hat das zu bedeuten und was muss ich jetzt tun ?


----------



## mae1cum77 (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*

@CrashStyle
RT7 Lite kann mehr als nur den Slipstream. Nach dem Stream bei Aufgaben mal die Häkchen alle setzen. Dann kann man auch Systembestandteile entfernen, Einstellungen ändern und die Installation "unattended" machen, d.h. Du übergibst dem Tool den Key und die Installation läuft ohne Dein Zutun..
@enozone
Nach meiner Erkenntnis kann vLite immernoch nicht das SP2 in eine Vista-DVD streamen; ALSO für Win 7 Finger weg.
MfG


----------



## -MIRROR- (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 mit SP1 einbinden, von DVD auf USB-Stick packen + bootfähig*

Also irgendwie funzt das alles nicht. Ich benutze Windows 7 Ultimate 64Bit. Ich habe die richtige Version für 64Bit rt seven lite installiert. ich hab das stand-alone-pack SP1 für 64bit heruntergeladen. habe die Anleitung nach PCGH befolgt und dann: immer an der selben Stelle "service pack not integrtated succesfully" bei 17% oder so.


----------

